# Add HD Channels and Favorites categories



## wgw (May 16, 2007)

The HD category was a good idea but HD programs are not reliably flagged as HD in the program guide and wishlist recordings are inevitably missed making the HD category useless in my opinion.

A "HD Channel" category that would only record from channels with HD or DT in the call letters would be more effective.

In addition, or alternatively if the above is considered impractical because you cannot count on all providers to use the HD DT naming convention:

Add a category called Channels with subcategories for "All", "You Receive", and "Favorites" just like the categories currently listed in the Guide options. That way we could flag all of our HD channels as favorites and then select the favorites category to force wishlists to record from HD channels only.


----------

